#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Εδαφοτεχνικά >  > > >  >  >  Ομόφορες επαυξήσεις σε τοίχους με περιορισμένη μετακίνηση σε ημιχώρο όπου πλάτος b< ύψους H

## SMBD

---

----------


## majakoulas

> Για να αναπτυχθούν οι ενεργητικές ωθήσεις (σύμφωνα με τη θεωρία του Coulomb) θα πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθεί η σφήνα αστοχίας της οποίας η κλίση είναι 45+φ/2. Και όταν πρόκειται για επίχωση (όπως φαντάζομαι στην περίπτωση του πτερυγότοιχου) η γωνία τριβής φ είναι που χαρακτηρίζει κυρίως το υλικό. Επομένως για να αναπτυχθούν οι ενεργητικές ωθήσεις χρειάζεται οριζόντια απόσταση ίση με L>Ηcot(45+φ/2) και όχι L=H.
> Όσον αφορά τη σεισμική επαύξηση, από κανονιστικής άποψης δεν έχω να σου απαντήσω. Προσωπική μου γνώμη να τη λάβεις όπως δίνεται στην οδηγία.


Η σεισμική επαύξηση βασίζεται στην μετακίνηση ακριβώς αυτής της μάζας (ΕΑΚ 5.3.α και εγκύκλιος για γέφυρες, βασική θεώρηση Mononobe-Okabe).
Επομένως αν δεν υπάρχει το σύνολο του πρίσματος τότε σεισμική επαύξηση από την υπάρχουσα μάζα εδάφους, τουλάχιστον έτσι το καταλαβαίνω εγώ.

----------


## majakoulas

Στην γενική σκέψη ναι, ότι άμα οι διαστάσεις του εδάφους είναι μικρότερες από το πρίσμα ολίσθησης, τότε θα πρέπει να πάρεις κάτι μικρότερο.
Αυτό που μου έρχεται τώρα είναι ότι το έδαφος σου αυτό θα έχει και ολίσθηση και προς την άλλα πλευρά, όχι προς τοίχο, όποτε μήπως έχεις και περαιτέρω μείωση

----------


## majakoulas

Ναι, αλλά δεν εξετάζω αυτό. Εννοώ μήπως ως πρίσμα (ταλαντούμενη μάζα) θα πρέπει να ληφθεί μειωμένη αφαιρώντας και το κομμάτι ολίσθησης προς την άλλη πλευρά που έχεις πρανές, ασχέτως της φοράς της μετακίνησης του τοίχου.
Προφανώς οι βασικέ ωθήσεις μεταβάλλονται αλλά αναφέρομαι μόνο στο ποια μάζα θα ληφθεί υπόψη ως μετακινούμενη.
Βέβαια πρανές από την άλλη με γωνία μεγαλύτερη της ολίσθησης, σημαίνει ασταθές πρανές και κάτι παίζει λάθος, αλλά το προσεγγίζω τελείως θεωρητικά, υποτιθέστω.......

----------


## majakoulas

Υπέρ της ασφάλειας ναι

----------

